# Aero bar experts needed



## tanner3155 (Apr 5, 2008)

I have a Tarmac Expert and I'm thinking about getting some aero bars. I've been steadily increasing my distance and have been noticing guys with aero bars seem pretty comfy. 

On a 135 miler yesterday my back was tiring and it sure would have been nice to stretch out.
I guess I need to know what the negatives of having them would be. Aside from the obvious weight increase, what else should I consider? 

Questions: I'm assuming I will have to move my saddle forward? about how much?
If I do move my saddle forward how will that affect climbing? do I have to
stay in the aero position or do I have to sit further back on the saddle?
Are they worth it for the occasional long ride?

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

1) Access to bar top. Profile makes an aerobar with spring-loaded arm rests that allow you access to the bar top.

2) Avoid the straight aerobars. They're good for TT and Tri, but they put the wrists in an unnatural position and don't work so well for long rides.


----------



## tanner3155 (Apr 5, 2008)

Getting the Profile design airstryke s bars on sale for $89. 

Thanks


----------



## Dizzy812 (Feb 20, 2007)

I keep my saddle position as is and shorten the extensions. Sort of like a sprint tri set up but mine do extend beyond the levers. The compromise is the pads contact ahead of my elbows.

I liked the profiles, now I use the Hed flip lites - both flip up for the top of the bars position.

Persevere with learning to ride with aerobars, it takes a while.


----------



## sdw5012 (May 16, 2009)

Dizzy812 said:


> I keep my saddle position as is and shorten the extensions. Sort of like a sprint tri set up but mine do extend beyond the levers. The compromise is the pads contact ahead of my elbows.
> 
> I liked the profiles, now I use the Hed flip lites - both flip up for the top of the bars position.
> 
> Persevere with learning to ride with aerobars, it takes a while.



You referred to having a sprint tri setup with the aero bars. I've been looking for something for exactly that.....sprint and olympic distance triathlons. How do I know which length to order?


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

Comfy on aerobars? Dunno about that perception. They 'look' comfortable but in my experience, on longer rides they aren't that comfortable. I've only been riding 12hr events with them, plus some longer 4hr TTs. In my experience, after a few hours I only find myself using them reluctantly, when a big headwind hits or I have a shallow descent where aero position is a real advantage.

I've ridden many set-ups. My current TT bike is kinda a sprint tri set up..Ridley Noah with the Profile Design complete aero bars, but with the extensions that have an upward curve, and some arm pads that I've adapted after lots of fiddling around. This works fine but after a couple of hours....I get all antsy. 

I'd say find some on Ebay or something and give em a go..But don't expect any magic. I just don't think human bods are able to sustain that 'flat-back' position, and having aero stuff on your stem really does limit your optional riding positions.


----------



## natedg200202 (Sep 2, 2008)

I have used Aero Bars for years and I find them very useful as a comfortable alternative position. 

I recently took them off for a few rides as I was planning a trip to the mountains - no need for the excess weight, right? I couldn't stand not having the aero position and put them right back on. 

For me, my bar position is set high enough that my hip angle isn't much more squished on the aero bars compared to riding in the drops. For reference, I use the Syntace C2 that has a relatively high armrest pad. Some would argue that the position isn't 'aero' and that the high position negates the any wind advantage. I disagree - my arms are in front and my shoulders are narrower and that makes me more aero despite my high position. 

What makes the aero bars comfortable (compared to hoods or drops) is easing pressure on the arms, specifically the triceps. It also takes pressure off the hands. 

Give them a shot but take note: Don't use them (ever) in a group. Also, give yourself time to adjust to the handling - set the armrest width wide to start as this is more stable.


----------



## Dizzy812 (Feb 20, 2007)

yeah Gnarly I don't find my setup comfortable for hours, though I move around depending on the terrain. Then again, I'm never comfy in a single position for hours!

As for length sdw - I use a hacksaw - leaving extra length.


----------



## sdw5012 (May 16, 2009)

Dizzy812 said:


> As for length sdw - I use a hacksaw - leaving extra length.


So you just got whatever you were able to find a good deal on and cut off the extra....even on a carbon bar? I never thought of that. Thanks for the idea :thumbsup:


----------



## Dizzy812 (Feb 20, 2007)

Actually the Heds were on sale, though I think they're a superior 'clip on w/ flip up armrests'.

Yep, I hacked off my new carbon extensions! If you don't want to mess up your 'road' position you've got to make compromises. Now with the Heds I've got a stretched out position and a choked up position. It's working . . .


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

I made my own bars for Ultra rides. I had some carbon Modolo Curvissima bars that I really liked but they cracked under the stem clamp. I decided to fix them and as I was repairing them with carbon fiber, I decided to try making some better bars out of them. Added some width to the top and a small "bridge" similar to those integreted Deda Bar stem combos that used to be around. So just where you would normally end your bar tape, I have a small diameter 'loop' from side to side that extends just slightly less that the brake levers (legal for wheel to wheel races, I think)

You often see riders in long races with their wrists/forarms across the bars and their hands just dangling out front...With this set up I made for myself....same position but a little safer and you have better control, since you can hold onto the small forward loop and keep from slipping forward or whatever.

Most of my riding is in really mountainous or hilly terrain so I use these now. I could post a pic, I guess.


----------



## Dizzy812 (Feb 20, 2007)

Nice - a pic would be great!

Oval has some nice options - the extensions attack to the stem


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

A couple of quick snaps: When taped and on the bike you can not really tell this bar from a normal bar. I have a white with red trim Colnago CX-1, so I tape the bars like that. I also have taken to using that little bar end convex mirror on long training and TT rides to allow me to stay on the smoothest, cleanest section of the pavement until a vehicle needs it.


----------



## clarinetcola (Sep 14, 2009)

Are there any similar cheaper systems out there? I'm aware of ebay's merek stem addon, and there's the lovely cinelli one. Anything a bit more discreet and inconspicuous like Gnarly's mod?


----------



## Hippienflipflops (Aug 21, 2007)

clarinetcola, i know the oval concepts are expensive (attach to the stem, so you need to buy the stem, stem faceplate and bars) but they are sweet. my dad rode them on the raam this year. he loved them. 

and you dont have the negative of looking like a total fred when youre out on a regular road ride (just remove the stem faceplate and put the normal one on)


----------

